# Club nintendo points gernerator?



## ACWWFAN (Jul 4, 2009)

Are there any ones that actually work??


----------



## VmprHntrD (Jul 5, 2009)

Never heard of that.  If you really want a point generator, get off your ass, take a camera phone, and hit a Gamestop and act like you're reading the books.


----------



## Jakob95 (Jul 5, 2009)

Vampire Hunter D said:
			
		

> Never heard of that.  If you really want a point generator, get off your ass, take a camera phone, and hit a Gamestop and act like you're reading the books.




You can't do that the code won't work unless they scan the card.


----------



## xDlmaoxD (Jul 5, 2009)

Why would you want Points anyways to buy the crappy games the Wii has to offer on the WiiWare?
pff, how many times do people have to ask for a generator?
Freaking nooblets.


----------



## elixirdream (Jul 5, 2009)

for goodness sake....

generator?
if there is one~! there would be one available to download
so the answer is NO!!!


----------



## jackdanielchan (Jul 5, 2009)

Actually the scanning of the cards isn't really that necessary, at my local games store in Australia they keep the point cards inside the game cases without the game inside, you could practically take the card out of case and walk out the store.


----------



## triassic911 (Jul 5, 2009)

The only true generator that I found that worked was this xbox live one for 2 month cards, but microsoft quickly discontinued the 2 months card....


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 5, 2009)

lol, after 2 mins of the XBL card gen
they stopped working and it seems all the generated codes were banned


----------



## VmprHntrD (Jul 6, 2009)

Scanning what card?  You go to a Gamestop, open the box, pull out the sheet with the code on it, snap a pic with a camera phone, go home, look at it, and put it in.  I went and did this as I had some games I owned previously and didn't enter in for prorated points.  Yah, not nice, but it worked.

You see the problem is you're talking about not the Club Nintendo points, you're talking about Wii/DSi 'Nintendo Points' and yah those are on a card.  Next time be correct and specific when asking a question.


----------



## Fatboy12345236 (Jul 7, 2009)

I dont think theres any luck there I think nintendo's servers would relize that there is no 99999 point card and that chances u could not make such a jump of points in that time


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (Jul 7, 2009)

xDlmaoxD said:
			
		

> Why would you want Points anyways to buy the crappy games the Wii has to offer on the WiiWare?
> pff, how many times do people have to ask for a generator?
> Freaking nooblets.


He isn't talking about DS/Wiiware points he is talking about club nintendo points where they give you free stuff for registering games.
There are also quite a few great Wiiware games so you don't know what you are talking aboutx2

But I hope the gold members get something great, I know I am gonna feel like crap for not getting Platinum and I can feel that they are either going to get something as epic as an SNES VC controller(like Japan) but there's always the slim chance that they will get something as lame as an N64 VC controller lulz(that way i wouldn't feel so bad about not getting 600 Club points)


----------



## jesterscourt (Jul 7, 2009)

I hit Platinum by not realizing I could register my points from GBA-Wii until maybe 3 months ago.


----------



## tal32123 (Jul 8, 2009)

why would you want to do that they have your address, its super dumb to steal something and give them your adress


----------



## TheSockNaster (Feb 16, 2015)

ACWWFAN said:


> Are there any ones that actually work??


 

GBATemp is for discussion *ONLY *getting free stuff, piracy, and codes is not part of GBATemp.


----------



## Haymose (Feb 16, 2015)

You can score an easy 100 points by looking up Wii minis on eBay and finding one with pics of the backside with the serial. It will only work once though.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 16, 2015)

I don't know where you dug up this thread, but I'm gonna bury it again. After five years it should be allowed to rest in peace.


----------

